

What speed do you read? - weinzierl
http://www.staples.com/sbd/cre/marketing/technology-research-centers/ereaders/speed-reader/

======
3minus1
I read at a "normal" speed and got 250 wpm which is apparently an 8th grade
reading level. At least I got all 3 questions correct.

